

Are you backing up your cron table? - SiteKickr
http://www.sitekickr.com/blog/backing-cron-table/

======
natch
Nice, thanks! I'd rather do this than say backup /whatever/whatever because in
my experience the value of /whatever/whatever changes on different flavors of
UNIX.

------
lsh123
There is a much simpler option: just backup the "/var/spool/cron" folder with
all the user crontabs in it.

~~~
txutxu
/var/spool/cron AND /etc/cron*

This is, the personal cron tasks, as well as, the system cron tasks
(/etc/crontab, cron.d/ _, cron.hourly /_, cron.daily/*, etc).

Depending on the distribution you may need other files from anacron or other
cron implementations, but they will be mostly configuration files for cron and
no tasks.

Also note that the system crontab may reference non-standard locations. I've
seen things like "/etc/cron.5minutely" debugging live servers.

At the end of the day, usually you backup everything except excludes. An unix
like system, uses to have so many files, that being picking one by one needed
files on backup, is not practical.

Updated (for clarity).

